# impossible de telecharger windows 10 sur mac



## zineb1698 (20 Juillet 2017)

bonjour tous le monde j'ai cette erreur ? quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2017)

Pour insérer une image ou photo, dans ta réponse il faut sélectionner *Transférer un fichier* qui bien entendu est stocké dans ton Mac et ce sera tout bon.

Et tu télécharges cette version où ?


----------

